# Attention:All ya'll DOWNSOUTH in NC fishermen!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ya got a "treat" coming soon.. Can't say just what,or I'll spoil Sandflea's surprise...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hhhhmmmm..........*

I wonder???????


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

oh snap what is it


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

You big tease!


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

DD...come on...that's almost cruel.
Dude....just tell us....PLEEEEAAAASSSSEEEE. 
Ok, how about a little hint.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

its a forum dedicated to hatteras island fishing only......i betcha!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

My guess...a sponsor for the NC board..


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*If I was guessing.....*

I would bet a new board dedicated to the southern beaches on NC. 

Mullet


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I know, I know.....*

But ya just gona have to wait and see.     LOL....Hat


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Promise*

It's a good thing that all ya'll Southern NC folks will appreciate..  Hat's on to it...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dang.. fishing is that good down there that you guys get 2 boards... ..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's not fair....Waaaaaa! Waaaaa!

I want my own ******* Connection board for me, bartyb, and Surf Fish!! Waaa! Waaaa!
















   

Just kidding!

What's with all the suspense?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I know*

Its a board dedicated to guys who chase sissy fish


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You guys are killing me!*

ROFLMAO, nanny nanny boo boo.....Hat


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

North Carolina is split between the Outer Banks and everything south of there. Kenny has done a great job sharing his knowledge of the Banks and will continue to do so.

But more and more folks have started posting information about their adventures south of the Banks and I figured it was time for someone to be the guide for that area.

So please welcome Firespyder7 as the Southern NC mod on this board. Don't worry--the boards aren't splitting up or changing. Just a new sharing of the mod duties and a promotion for someone who has been generous in sharing great reports.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thanks Guys.*

Thanks Kenny, and Mathew, thanks to everyone else as well.
I'll do what I can to let everyone know whats going and share what little bit of knowledge I have. I hope I can be of some help to everyone.
I look forward to putting more names with faces also.

My names Ryan by the way, for those of you who don't know me; And I hope that everyone else who ventures this way and keeps up with the info will continue to keep sharing there knowledge/reports as well. Tight lines
Ryan



sand flea said:


> North Carolina is split between the Outer Banks and everything south of there. Kenny has done a great job sharing his knowledge of the Banks and will continue to do so.
> 
> But more and more folks have started posting information about their adventures south of the Banks and I figured it was time for someone to be the guide for that area.
> 
> So please welcome Firespyder7 as the Southern NC mod on this board. Don't worry--the boards aren't splitting up or changing. Just a new sharing of the mod duties and a promotion for someone who has been generous in sharing great reports.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Welcome. I have fond memories from the early 1970's of the region you live in? I plan on visiting more in the future.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Digger said:


> Welcome. I have fond memories from the early 1970's of the region you live in? I plan on visiting more in the future.


Digger, now don't go maken up stuff, ya know you don't remember nutten from the 70's  

Great haven ya step up and help keep them Southern Carolina boys in line,,, we know half of them aint right but good folks anyway


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Shooter*

now you got me wonderin if I know Digger...remember tha 70's..uhhh...lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Congrats*

Ryan. You'll do a fine job.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dang Ryan.. this must be a hell of a year for you so far... congrats on all of your success... see you on the beach..


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*A good choice ....*

Ryan's always eager to share info. Look forward to fishin' w/you again soon.

Danny


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Welcome aboard Firespyder!*

It's a great job but the pay sucks.  LOL Hope we can hook up some day and wet a line, again welcome!.....Hat


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hey, you too D-0-double G!*



RuddeDogg said:


> Ryan. You'll do a fine job.


congrats to you too bro.
Ryan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan will help a bunch on here,cause,as clueless as I am to start with,I know absolutely nothing about fishing "down below"..   Glad ta seeya on board,Ryan..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes welcome!..I'm looking forward to the reports from that area and learning more about it.Things like dry counties to avoid,etc.....the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shooter said:


> Digger, now don't go maken up stuff, ya know you don't remember nutten from the 70's


Hey atleast 1 brain cell had a lifejacket and made it.

I fished from Sunset to Atlantic Beach(heck This is where I went on my Honeymoon). Took the Family to Oak Island last year(well Long Beach as I'm concerned).


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Congrats Bro! Well desreved as far as I'm concerned, Will help me weed out some of the watered down info coming out of that area. That way I'll know when to load up and head east.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats Ryan!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> Thanks Kenny, and Mathew, thanks to everyone else as well.
> I'll do what I can to let everyone know whats going and share what little bit of knowledge I have. I hope I can be of some help to everyone.
> I look forward to putting more names with faces also.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Ryan! Looking forward to your posts about the 'other' NC. I'll be down that way soon, hitting Ft. Fisher, Carolina Beach and especially Holden Beach area. Will post if I can get access to a computer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Holden Beach*

I've never surf fished the area, just by boat. Traveled over there many time via the ferry for some hurrican e surf as well.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Ryan.Hope to make it down that way someday.


----------

